# CFOP breakdown percentage



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 2, 2015)

There is already a thread on what people's times are for each step of CFOP. I'm wondering what you think an ideal amount of time in percentage of the full time would be for each step. 

For example, cross 10%, F2L 60%, OLL 15%, PLL 15%

So a solve that is 20 seconds should be about 2 seconds for the cross, 12 for F2L, 3 for OLL, and 3 for PLL.

My thought is if a lot of people have the same idea for the percentages of each step someone could look at this and see that one step in their own solves is taking a lot longer than what many think it should take at whatever average speed that person is currently at.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think I'm something along the lines of:
10%, 50%, 20%, 20%.

My LL is without a doubt the worst part of my solves


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...bing-training-that-yields-systematic-progress


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 3, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...bing-training-that-yields-systematic-progress



Wow, I couldn't find that. Thank you


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 3, 2015)

My cross just doesn't feel good... How should I improve? It just doesn't go smoothly!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 3, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> My cross just doesn't feel good... How should I improve? It just doesn't go smoothly!



Memorize the color scheme, take unlimited inspection to fully plan out each and every move. The time needed will drop and drop, don't use WCA inspection until you think you are ready.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 3, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Memorize the color scheme



Unnecessary, I feel that my cross to F2L is one of the best parts if my solves and I have made no effort to memorize my color scheme. I know it, but that's just from always scrambling from the same angle.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 3, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Unnecessary, I feel that my cross to F2L is one of the best parts if my solves and *I have made no effort to memorize* my color scheme. *I know it*, but that's just from always scrambling from the same angle.



:confused:


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 3, 2015)

Well of course he knows his color scheme even if hasn't actively memorized it...

He has done thousands and thousands of solves so he learns it without even actively trying to do so...


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 3, 2015)

You need to know your colour scheme well, no matter how you learn it.


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 3, 2015)

Mine would be like : 
15%,45%,20%,20%
I average 15 seconds.


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2015)

For me, it's something like: 20% - 40% - 20% - 20%
The first step includes the massive pause between cross and F2L, which used to not be there but is slowly getting bigger.


----------

